# How skylines have changed through the decades



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Montreal's got some insane antennae.


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ they should build a nice fancy looking observation tower/communication giant antenna on top of the Mount Royal. This will definitely be a good addition to its skyline panorama


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ they should build a nice fancy looking observation tower/communication giant antenna on top of the Mount Royal. This will definitely be a good addition to its skyline panorama


Agreed, that would look quite nice 

*Mexico City:*

*2010:*
Mexico City Skyline by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr

*2019:*
Ciudad.Mexico.City.Distrito.Federal.DF.Reforma.Skyline by Jesse CNS, on Flickr


----------



## Brown_Eastern (Sep 2, 2010)

Johor Bahru

2009








https://www.taxisingapore.com/singapore-to-johor-bahru/

2019








https://twitter.com/ChannelNewsAsia/status/1178260642865635331


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Court Square, Long Island City in Queens











source: http://coisacoisa.info/Photos/2010s/2010/2010-09-20-Sherri/target014.html









source: https://www.newyorkyimby.com/2019/0...-york-citys-burgeoning-supertall-skyline.html


201910019 AA3350 YYZ-LGA New York City Queens by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Great changes for both Johor Bahru and Queens; went from a few tall buildings to modern skylines overnight. 

Here's New York, again, from the Empire State Building:

*2010:*
NYC - Top of the Rock @night by David Min, on Flickr

*2019:*
Empire State Building, New York by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Queens: IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

This picture is never from 2019.



LivinAWestLife said:


> *2019:*
> Ciudad.Mexico.City.Distrito.Federal.DF.Reforma.Skyline by Jesse CNS, on Flickr




Where is Torre Reforma, Torre BBVA or Chapultepec Uno?



Physchy said:


> *Créditos: @oscarruizxx*​


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

LivinAWestLife said:


> Agreed, that would look quite nice
> 
> *Mexico City:*
> 
> ...


*2019:


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks for the corrections, guys. Guess you can't trust flickr all the time :/


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

KLCC skyline as seen from the open sky-deck of KL Tower
2010 vs January 2020





















sepul said:


> Kuala Lumpur City Centre skyline 2009 vs 2019



10 years ago KL seemed so quaint.
It is so much more dynamic today :cheers:

.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Fricking amazing  I go to KL quite often, actually, and it gets more vibrant every time.

*Astana/Nur-Sultan*

*2010:*
Astana by ayazad73, on Flickr

*2019:*
Nur Sultan in the evening (Kazakhstan) by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## 2B (Oct 17, 2019)

*Cebu*










romanslerz


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

LivinAWestLife said:


> *Astana/Nur-Sultan*


They're even getting a supertall now! The Abu Dhabi Plaza. 


astz said:


> link


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Imagine the tallest iconic tower in your country to be named after the political capital of another country. It’s an awkward situation and I would feel “occupied”. At least a lot not as proud as I should have.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Yeah, wonder why they didn't call it "Nur-Sultan Plaza" or something.

*Calgary, Alberta*
*2007:*
Calgary skyline by Amy Anderson, on Flickr

*2019:*
Calgary, Alberta by ace.yyc, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Houston, Texas*

*2008:*
Houston skyline by Montique Willis, on Flickr

*2019:*
Untitled by Kyle Schriner, on Flickr

What I find weird is that according to CTBUH, over 22 buildings in Houston were built between 2009 and 2019 above 100 meters, most I assume in downtown. But these changes were very hard to spot or invisible when I tried to find photos to compare :/


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Alright! Now it's time for my own city of Hong Kong.

Here's the view from Victoria Peak on HK Island; it's very hard to make out any changes due to the sheer number of skyscrapers in Kowloon and Hong Kong Island. The biggest change in the below two photos is Victoria Dockside (272m) on the Kowloon side.

*2010:*
Hong Kong Vectoria Peak by Rayed AlFaraj, on Flickr

2019:
Hong Kong Lights by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr

On the smaller scale of towns it's easier to see changes.
Kwun Tong:
*2009*
Asia.Hong Kong (409) by Michael G Winters, on Flickr

*2018:*
#hong kong #kai tak #cruise terminal #kwun tong #garden #sky #student #child #sony a6000 #sigma 30 f1.4 c by 77 Days, on Flickr

There have actually been tons of new buildings (70 office buildings in the past 5 years alone) but it's very hard to find pics on flickr of any from the same spot.


----------



## Mistogun (Sep 8, 2015)

sepul said:


> Imagine the tallest iconic tower in your country to be named after the political capital of another country. It’s an awkward situation and I would feel “occupied”. At least a lot not as proud as I should have.


There were plans for a Trump tower in Moscow, which would become the highest building of Russia- that would be really awkward.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Singapore:*

*2010:*
Singapore Skyline HRD by David Powell, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Jim Boud, on Flickr

*2019:*
Singapore. by Paul Tidsy, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Wim Hordijk, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho (Aug 13, 2015)

sepul said:


> Imagine the tallest iconic tower in your country to be named after the political capital of another country. It’s an awkward situation and I would feel “occupied”. At least a lot not as proud as I should have.


Motivation to build higher


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Balneário Camboriú*

*2010:*

Balneario Camboriu by Douglas Scortegagna, on Flickr

*2019:*

Balneário Camboriú - SC - Brazil by Cassiano Borges, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*San Francisco*

*2010:*

San Francisco Skyline Pano by Dylan Pavelko, on Flickr

*2019:*

San Francisco 2019 by melbaczuk, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Sydney*

*2010:*
Sydney skyline by Hermanos Domene, on Flickr


*2018:*
Sydney skyline by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Perth*

*2009:*
Perth skyline by Tse Yin Chang, on Flickr

*2019:*
Perth, Western Australia by Frank Xia, on Flickr

Perth by Jay Harman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

LivinAWestLife said:


> Alright! Now it's time for my own city of Hong Kong.
> 
> Here's the view from Victoria Peak on HK Island; it's very hard to make out any changes due to the sheer number of skyscrapers in Kowloon and Hong Kong Island. The biggest change in the below two photos is Victoria Dockside (272m) on the Kowloon side.
> 
> ...


Hongkong is Hongkong!
No matter how slow it's progressing today, its place is well sealed in the elite group of the world's best skylines


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Dubai:*

*2009:*
Dubai skyline by Mohamad Majid, on Flickr

*2019*
Dubai Skyline by cj_hunter, on Flickr

What amazing growth!


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Seattle*

*2005:*
Seattle Skyline by Monty1978, on Flickr

*2019:*
Seattle Skyline by Yuan Zhuang, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Auckland*

*2009:*
Auckland Skyline by Geof Wilson, on Flickr

*2019:*
Auckland City by Jeff Michaels, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ You can't really tell in that photo, but Seattle just got a new 250m+ skyscraper.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ You can't really tell in that photo, but Seattle just got a new 250m+ skyscraper.


I wonder where Rainier Square Tower would be in the picture.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Well that photo is from March 30, so maybe it wasn't topped out yet. Buildings in the US tend to go up rather fast compared to some other places I think.

Here are some newer photos that have RST.




 
Seattle by jekhcm, on Flickr

 
Seattle Skyline and Wheel by Patrick Hildebrant, on Flickr

^^ Didn't know Seattle had a Ferris wheel.

 
Seattle Blue Skyline from Alki by Mike Reid, on Flickr

 
Seattle Skyline HDR by Andrew Tan, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

This has gotta be one of the most dramatic

Changsha

2010










2019 and its 7 supertalls completed or u/c. The tallest is 452m (taller than the Petronas Towers)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

'Nuther one.

WUHAN, unofficial population 19 million


2013












2019

OMG scroll, the city has some of the world's largest/ tallest bridges


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Guangzhou 2010










2019


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

the spliff fairy said:


>


^^ *Ten supertalls in one picture! (Including one that is a megatall.)*


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Toronto, Ontario*


*2009:*
Toronto skyline by Jeff, on Flickr

*2019:*
Toronto skyline at dusk by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Jakarta:*

*2008:*
Jakarta Skyline Part 2 by The Diary of a Hotel Addict, on Flickr

*2019:*
SCBD Bluehour by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Someone needs to post a pic of Shenzhen, all 2010 pics on Shenzhen thread are dead due to Photobucket kicking the bucket.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ That's too bad. All those historical pics, gone forever . . .


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

I'd like to show Shenzhen but the pictures are all of different angles, since it's a huge city.

*Bogotá*

*2010:*
Bogota by puriy, on Flickr

*2019:*
Bogota by Luke S, on Flickr


For the life of me I could not find Bogota's tallest building before 2010 anywhere on flickr on the 2019 images of aerial shots.

*2007:*
BOGOTA by newplay8, on Flickr

*2019:*
Bogotá D.C by calatravavx, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Winnipeg, Manitoba*

*2006:*
skyline by Adrian, on Flickr

*2019:*
Winnipeg by Bill Acheson, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Philadelphia:*

*2006:*
Philadelphia Skyline by John Powers, on Flickr

*2019:*
Philadelphia skyline from Woodbury at night by Thomas Koloski, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Doha, Qatar*

No. of 150m+ in 2010: 7

No. of 150m+ in 2020: 35, 2 U/C

No. of 100m+ in 2010: 14

No. of 150m+ in 2020: 49 

From SSC

*2008:*
Doha skyline by hanming_huang, on Flickr


*2019:*
Doha by hanming_huang, on Flickr

West Bay Skyline by Liu Yang, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

I got a good one boys!

It's Calgary again, but this shot was too nice not to post.

I do wish people would post on this thread more often.

*Calgary, Alberta*

150m+, 2009: 11

150m+, 2020: 18 + 1U/C (+9)

100m+, 2009: 49

150m+, 2020: 67 + 1U/C (+19)

*2008:*
View from Nose Hill Park by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

*2019:*








Nose Hill Park | Skyline | P9072161-1 by :munna, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Taipei, Taiwan*

150m+, 2009: 5 

150m+, 2020: 14 + 2 U/C (+11)

100m+, 2009: 22 (SSC)

100m+, 2020: 39 (+17) (SSC), 133 (Emporis)


*2009:*
Taipei by Neo, on Flickr

*2019:*
Taipei by Steffen Flor, on Flickr

Taipei by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr

Tallest Buildings built this decade:
1. Nan Shan Plaza - 272m, 2018
2. Cathay Life Xinyi A3 - 212 m, 2014
3. Farglory Financial Center - 208 m, 2013
4. Building at S4 New Taipei Blvd 5 - 183 m, 2017
5. Chicony Electronics Headquarters - 180 m, 2015
6. U-Town Tower B - 166 m, 2014
7. Yihwa International Residential Tower B - 160 m, 2014
8. Yihwa International Residential Tower A - 160 m, 2014
9. Huaku Sky Garden - 157 m, 2016
10. Hua Nan Bank World Trade Building - 154 m, 2014

Tallest U/C:
1. Taipei Sky Tower - 280 m
2. Fubon Group Xinyi Headquarters - 266 m


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

100m+, 2010: 6 (Tallest: Tower 115, 108m)

100m+, 2020: 9 + 1U/C (+3) (Tallest: Eurovea Tower, U/C 168m) (Emporis, SSC)

*2008:*
BRATISLAVA panoráma nábrežie z UFO16.7.2008 by Pavel Blazo, on Flickr

*2019:*
Bratislava by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr


*2010:*
2010_0826_Bratislava_20 by Peter Collins, on Flickr


*2019:*
Sleeping on the top by Damien Negre, on Flickr

Tallest buildings built (From Emporis):
1. Nivy Tower - 125 m, 2020
2. Panorama City Tower 1 - 108 m, 2015
3. Panorama City Tower 2 - 108 m, 2015
4. Twin City Tower - 89 m, 2018
5. The Trinity Tower C - 89 m, 2012
6. Manhattan - 86 m, 2010
7. Tower 5 - 84 m, 2019
8. Centrál - 84 m, 2012
9. Trinity Tower B - 79 m, 2017
10. Trinity Tower A - 76 m, 2019

Tallest U/C:
1. Eurovea Tower - 168m (First 150m+ building in Slovakia)
?. Sky Park Towers x3 - ???m, 31 fl

Edit: I forgot Bratislava was already posted lmao


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Cardiff, Wales, UK*

50m+, 2009: 14

50m+, 2020: 18 (+4) (Emporis)

*2010:*
skyline by Cardiff123, on Flickr

*2019:*
AUG01569J2_16_9_v2 by Jay Star, on Flickr









by [https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/47973074606/in/photostream/]Cardiff Developments[/url], on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Manchester*

Credit to: Mike Serigrapher

2007 (below) vs November 2019 (above)

Manchester from Werneth Low 2019/2007 by Mike Serigrapher, on Flickr

Manchester's growth is incredible, and there's more on the way


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Boston, Massachusetts* (again)

From SCC:
150m+, 2009: 18

150m+, 2020: 20 + 4 U/C (+6)

100m+, 2009: 44

100m+, 2020: 50 + 4 U/C

*2006:*
Boston Skyline by James, on Flickr

*2019:*
saturday walk around boston by paramoron, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Charlotte, North Carolina*

*2010:*
Charlotte Skyline by Peyton Carter, on Flickr

*2020:*
Skyline and clouds by McMannis Photographic, on Flickr

300 South Tryon and the Bank of America Tower are especially noticeable.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Guangzhou:*

*2010:*
New Guangzhou by Well Lee, on Flickr

*2019:*


----------



## Mariachi (Nov 4, 2006)

LivinAWestLife said:


> Agreed, that would look quite nice
> 
> *Mexico City:*
> 
> ...


Fake Pic, its not 2019, is 2014


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Mariachi said:


> Fake Pic, its not 2019, is 2014


If you would go back to check the replies, other users have already resolved this issue.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Portland, Oregon*

*2010:*
Summer Sunset by stokes rx, on Flickr

*2019:*









Credit to: Eric Baxter on Flickr


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

^^Quite a good number of US cities have seen some transformation this last decade


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

Edit...


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Nairobi*
Nairobi City, Nairobi county, Kenya
*2009*
By *Chimbuko* 













2019
By *Bash* 













*2009*
By *KenGuy* 













2019
By *Bash* 










​


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Nairobi's transformation is Incredible! Great signs of what Africa will have to offer in the future, especially when there's still so much room for development.


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Dar es salaam*
Dar es salaam City, Tanzania


2011
By Chen Hualin, on wikimedia













2020
By Odrilak








​


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Raleigh, North Carolina*

*2009:*
Raleigh Skyline by jbtuohy, on Flickr

*2019:*
Raleigh, NC by James Watt, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmontron skyline comparison:

2012
Edmonton Control Room by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr

2015:
Edmonton in October 2015 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

2018:
Untitled by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

2020
CA7A0793-7AED-4A0F-BBCD-6610502B626B_1_201_a by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Westlands*
Westlands District, Nairobi county, Kenya


2009
By Mkimemia, on wikimedia













2020
By Fide_tall on Flickr








​


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Osaka*

*2008:*
more osaka skyline by kt, on Flickr

*2019:*
DSC04177 by Joel Carmelo, on Flickr


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

*Warsaw, Wola District:

2008*










*2020*











Source:


MarcinK said:


> 5926. Warszawa, ulica Towarowa, dalej Rondo Daszyńskiego (2008/2020)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Are you sure it's the same place? :lol:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*More pics HERE*

Moscow 2009










Moscow 2015










Moscow 2017










Moscow 2018










Moscow 2020


----------



## pelo1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Warsaw

2007









2020


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Jersey City

2009*
In The Heat Of The Night by Houry Najjarian, on Flickr

*2019*
Sunset on New-Jersey (USA) by christian.rey, on Flickr

Jersey City by Bra, on Flickr

*2008*
Jersey City, New Jersey by James Robertson, on Flickr

*2019*
Jersey City by Lin Deng, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Tel Aviv*

2010:
Panorama view at Tel Aviv by [email protected], on Flickr

2019:
117_Old_Jaffa_20190326 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

2008:
Tel Aviv Shine by Leandroid, on Flickr

2019:
126_Old_Jaffa_20190326 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Miami, Florida

2008:*
Miami Skyline by Nicole Wood, on Flickr

*2019:*
Miami Skyline by Jorge Toselli, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Buenos Aires*

Puerto Madero

*2010:*
Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires Argentina by David Berkowitz, on Flickr

*2019*:
Ponte de Las Mujeres IMG_8639 by Ivo Ladalardo, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Rotterdam

2009:*
Rotterdam Skyline by Heather Tucker, on Flickr

*2019:*
Rotterdam - Euromast by Hervé Hr, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Riga, Latvia*

2007:
Riga by Ralf, on Flickr

2019:
Riga by Jo Hey, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

It's been a while since anything was posted 

*The Hague, South Holland

2008:*
Skyline by Jenny Audring, on Flickr

*2019:*









Marcel Tuit on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Sham Shui Po, Hong Kong

2009:*
Sham Shui Po Day &amp; Night by sunc, on Flickr

*2020:*
Sham Shui Po Kowloon Hong Kong by GD HAVE FUN, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Nagoya, Japan

2007:*
Nagoya Skyline by Brittain, on Flickr

*2018:*
A Midwinter Night&#x27;s Dream_K1_13212 by m hamajima, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Another great Nagoya shot, showing off a lot of new buildings and changed claddings:

*2009:*
img_5308 by Pekka Järveläinen, on Flickr

*2018 (Click on image):*

__
https://flic.kr/p/EVRsQG

Credit: Z Anjum on flickr


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

One interesting thing to see in many of the night pictures is the emergence of LED lights in the last decade. It really is cheaper to leave the lights on at night these days, making many cityscapes brighter at night than before. I guess the improvements in camera technology also helps.

Anyway, let's see if I can dig up some of Oslo. Its central waterfront area went through quite a transformation since the mid-2000s:

*Oslo 2009:*

Note the big interchange right above the two concrete towers in the foreground
















Fil:Oslo view.jpg – Wikipedia







no.wikipedia.org





*Same area, 2013:*

Note by the way the government quaters, seen in the left background above the opera, being wrapped in tarps after the terrorist attack in 2011
















Fil:Barcode and Oslo Opera house seen from Ekeberg.JPG – Wikipedia







no.wikipedia.org





*November 2018:*

Note pretty much everything in the foreground here.
*







*








Innkjøper i Boligbygg skal ha tiet om 24 millioner


En innkjøper i Boligbygg betalte tre-fem millioner kroner i overpris for en eiendom av en selger han hadde tette bånd til, ifølge en ny granskningsrapport.




www.tu.no






This spot gives a really good view of Oslo, so it's very common to take pictures from here. The view is even very good on Google Street View, which lets you pick dates to watch the city all the way back to 2009. You can really see the development in glorious 360 degrees here: Google Maps

EDIT: It should also be noted that Munch painted "The Scream" based on a view from this approximate spot too. If you click the Street View link, it's approximately to the southeast.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Awesome analysis, Kyll.Ing! Although I guess I chose more night photos for the current skylines since they looked cooler and sometimes give off a day/night contrast.
Many cities are undergoing waterfront regenerations, and Oslo's is a great example.

*Sarajevo, Bosnia & Herzegovina

2007:









2017:*
Sarajevo by cromeo, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Batumi, Georgia








*

From reddit


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saigon:
2010*








*2019*








Source

*2010*
Bitexco - Hồ Chí Minh by Tran Minh Phong, trên Flickr

*2019*. Not exactly the same view, but still does
DJI_0850-Pano copy by chu toan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hanoi*
2010








2019
vl_06828 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Phnom Penh* (This one's a little more drastic than most)










Found from this post on reddit


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Nashville, Tennessee*

Note: Picture in 2020 is a render when projects are complete. Unfortunately, I couldn't find two pictures at a good angle from different times, so this will have to do.

Image taken from reddit


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Yekaterinburg, Russia*

2009:
Iset river, Yekaterinburg, Russia by toma.bacic, on Flickr

2018:
Iset river. Yekaterinburg by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Puebla, Mexico

2010:*
Puebla by Joser Rovirola Pino, on Flickr

*2019:*
Panorama de Puebla by Joser Rovirola Pino, on Flickr


----------



## Fela123 (Apr 9, 2020)

Luanda, Angola

2010:









2019/20:


----------



## Kiwieh (Jul 4, 2020)

Tel Aviv, Israel
2011:








2020:


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*New York (midtown)*

Found on reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/OldPhotosInRealLife/comments/jvj1gx










The combination of Hudson Yards + One Vandy, 111W57 and Central Park tower makes the change very dramatic and overwhelming!


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Salt Lake City, UT

2010:*
Summer Evening Salt Lake City Skyline by @RelajateconAna, on Flickr

*2019:*
Salt Lake City Skyline by Ryan and Stacy Orbaker, on Flickr

I hope we'll see something more dramatic over the next 10 years. SLC seems like its on the cusp of a boom.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Shenzhen
2007:*
Shenzhen Skyline by Greg Shields, on Flickr

*2018 (?):*


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Shenzhen
2009:*
Shenzhen Skyline by Sam Ha, on Flickr

*2019:*
P0002342 Shenzhen Lianhuashan Park - 29-Jun-2020 by BB, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Feel free to post before/after images through Google Street View - it makes finding two pictures from the same angle much, much easier.

*Kwun Tong to Kowloon Bay, Hong Kong *(Along the Kwun Tong Bypass)
*2009:









2019:*


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Somewhere in Downtown Brooklyn

2014:









2019:







*

Hard to believe this is the same corner.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Houhai 2013 and 2020


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Chaotianmen 2015 and 2019


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Oh Jesus, that's the good stuff. The growth of China's metropolises never fails to impress me. I guess it's time to abuse Baidu streetview and see what I could find


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Vancouver* - From Granville Bridge

*2009:*









*2019:*


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

*Entering Downtown:*

2011:
*







*

2019:


----------

